# Ruby was spayed yesterday...



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Our little baby was spayed yesterday. We collected her from the vet at 5.15 and she spent the evening lying in her bed, hardly moving! It was heartbreaking - I just wanted my bouncy, baby girl back!

This morning she seemed a little uncomfortable but has gradually got better and better throughout the day! Unfortunately she keeps trying to lick the wound so we had to put her in the 'cone of shame', but that made her even more unhappy, so we have now resorted to a modified t-shirt which seems to be doing the trick!



















Can't wait for her to be back to normal!
x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

oh bless her, she does look sorry for herself. Hope she is feeling better quickly. And loving the t-shirt!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely Ruby .. she looks so sad but she is so gorgeous .. I am breaking my heart here .. sending you a massive JoJo hug Ruby xxx

Sending you a hug too Helen ... your bouncy girl will be back to normal soon enough xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Ruby a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ruby will bounce back quickly. Rosie was the same earlier in the week but 5 days on she is back to normal, it's so hard to see them so down. She will be keeping her vest on as she starts to lick her wound as soon as you take it off.
Another day of cuddles should see Ruby well on her way to recovery.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Ruby will bounce back quickly. Rosie was the same earlier in the week but 5 days on she is back to normal, it's so hard to see them so down. She will be keeping her vest on as she starts to lick her wound as soon as you take it off.
> Another day of cuddles should see Ruby well on her way to recovery.


Thanks, Col. It's great to hear what everyone else is going through!

Ruby has woken up much brighter today! In fact, we are now struggling to keep her from jumping on the furniture and running up and down stairs! It's going to be fun for the next few days trying to keep her calm! Still, it's great to see her with bright eys and a waggy tail.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Ruby, the poor thing. I'm dreading having Luna done. Here's hoping she continues to recover very quickly xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Ruby! Wishing her a speedy recovery! x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Helen & Ian,
Hope Ruby's feeling a little bit better. Did she have the normal type of spay, as in, not the keyhole type? I'll be really interested to hear how her recovery goes as it'll be Kippers turn in January and I really don't think we can stretch to the keyhole option. 
I hope Pepper's giving Ruby a rest from playtime so that she can recover quickly!
We'll have to try for a Sunday afternoon drink in the Oaty when she's feeling better.
Pip X


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hope she has a speedy recovery, I'm taking Poppy in to have her per spaying examination. Hopefully this time we will be able to have it done.


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Keeping her from jumping about is the hardest bit of it. It is hard to see them feeling sore and sorry for themselves, but she will be herself in no time.:hug:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Ruby get well soon. How's the t-shirt modified? I seem to have missed the baby vest idea could someone explain.

Trying not to think about when it's Cara's turn.

Kirsty xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Kirsty.

We just popped it over her head, judged where her legs were, took it off and cut two slits into it to pop her legs through. Have to remember to get her legs out when she needs to go outside though.

Ian


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Kirsty.
> 
> We just popped it over her head, judged where her legs were, took it off and cut two slits into it to pop her legs through. Have to remember to get her legs out when she needs to go outside though.
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian will keep this in mind when it comes to Cara's turn. Xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Helen & Ian,
> Hope Ruby's feeling a little bit better. Did she have the normal type of spay, as in, not the keyhole type? I'll be really interested to hear how her recovery goes as it'll be Kippers turn in January and I really don't think we can stretch to the keyhole option.
> I hope Pepper's giving Ruby a rest from playtime so that she can recover quickly!
> We'll have to try for a Sunday afternoon drink in the Oaty when she's feeling better.
> Pip X


Hi Pip

Ruby is doing OK! She had a normal spay at The Ark - they were excellent, as usual. She went for a check up yesterday and they were really happy with her. She was pretty bouncy yesterday and it was proving to be quite difficult to keep her calm, but today she has been much more subdued - meybe she overdid it yesterday.

It would be great to meet up with you again - always up for a drink at the Oaty! Maybe we could do a walk as well, even if it's just for a run arount in Calthorpe Park!

Have you decided whether to get Kipper done before or after her first season? They don't dictate at The Ark as there are pros and cons for both. We waited with Ruby but are considering getting Pepper done before her first season!

See you soon
H
x


----------

